# Marietta Fishing



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Im a student at Marietta College and love to fish. I usually make a trip up to AEP to fish the ponds but I was wondering if there is any good spots around Marietta on the Ohio or Muskingum. I usually fish Berlin or Erie because I like to catch walleye. I have been told that the Devola damn can offer some quality walleye fishing but have never tried it. Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Kurt


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

I live in Marietta and often make the little trip to the willow island dam just up State Route 7. There is no access on the Ohio side but you can cross over to the west virginia side at the bridge in Newport then go 6 miles west on highway to and there is a dirt road that you turn on that takes you right to the dam. Usually you can catch hybrid striped bass, sauger and the occassional walleye with jigs and mr. twisters tipped with minnows. 

Devols dam is also a good place to fish but i personally think the fishing is better on the west side of the dam. Never caught any walleye but have caught lots of largemouth bass and saugeye right against the dam fishing from the rocks using jigs. 

There is a wall in harmar near the old train bridge that i have heard produces alot of sauger and some walleye. I have caught big flatheads over there never tried for much else. 

Also if you go behind the layfeyette hotel there is a place you can fish beside the army corp of engineers right where the Muskingum enters into the ohio. I have caught catfish, hybrids, and the occasional walleye fishing jigs and livers. 

Not to many lakes in the area. Hope this helps you catch some fish. Tells how you do.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Youngunner. I will let you know how it works. I will be down there on the 21st. If you see a red chevy with a large Mathews Solocam on this window feel free to swing in!


----------

